# PIKE & the NCAA



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sunday 10 of us met at Rabbit's Dog House 4 the 3 B's Beer BBQ & basketball - PIKE was wearing his UK T-Shirt - shame on me ! - 2 GPS & 2 pointing labs - the pups play & we have fun - what is the common thread ? all of us have shot over these PUPS - upland hunting brings us togeather - GO BIG BLUE - LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------

